# help, contact letter question!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm just doing our letterbox contact letters..this is the first time i've used the postbox system. the last one i did the social worker sorted it all out. I'm doing 4 letters to seperate people, so hoping i am doing this right..i've put them in 4 seperate envelopes with their names on, and left them unsealed (presuming they are to be copied for files) i've been told to write a covering letter saying which children these letters are in regard of..i presume i put their new name and not old birth name  and who do i address this covering letter to..dear postbox administrator? I was expecting to have some sort of reference number or something to identify us all but it appears not 
am i doing this all right or is there something i'm  missing?

thanks
kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey KJ

I would address the letter to postbox admin and say these letters are from " x and x for x, x, x and x " regards and then your full name and contact number and then if they dont have a clue they can ring you!

good luck

xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi KJ,
Yes an unsealed envelope and your children's new name. We don't put Sunshine's name as there is only one child involved so no need. I am on very good terms with After Adoption, I gave them a call to introduce yourself. Their office is very near so I popped in for a coffee and met the person I deal with we have had several chats on the phone too. It is certainly paying off having a good relationship with them especially with all the trouble we have had with contact and the paper episode! They are a great source of support if you ever need them, I can't speak highly enough about them.
Take care love JD x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks jilldill and MJ..just need to know i was doing it right, cant get hold of any sw's and am soooo late with the contact letters i'm desperately trying to get them in the post!

jilldill, our letterbox contact goes through our LA's own system rather than after adoption..i though all LA's did that, did you use a VA and thats why yours go through after adoption?

kj x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi KJ,
No SS's, I thought all contact was facilitated by After adoption! You learn something new every day!
Take care JD x


----------

